# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Avator-Box تحديثات :  Avatorbox NX Ver 6.305 Released Mstar & Spd Update Check Inside !!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *18 June 2012*    *What is new:*  ******************************NX Ver6.305 (2012-06-18) ****************************  
 1+  [SPRD] Added Omnipotent Mode for SC6600L 
 2+  [SPRD] Added new ExtractFile function for Nand flash
 3+  [MStar]MSW8532D/8533 supported 
 4+  Eye Care Easy Graphical user Interface (GUI)
 4+  [All Chipsets] Support new flash memories: 
         SF_MX25U12835E
         SF_W25Q128BV
         SF_N25W032
         SF_N25W064
         SF_N25W0128
         SF_GD27Q16
         SF_GD27Q32
         SF_GD27Q128
         SF_FM25M64A
         SF_W25Q16DW 
Bug fixes: 
 1+ SPD Readinfo for Flash id 
 2+ MTK Write Flash optimized faster then before    PEL C5 FULLY SUPPORTED WITH AVATORBOX SEE INSIDE  
INFO 
READ FLASHFILE 
WRITE FLASHFILE 
UNLOCK * [/B]   [/B]**.Support Tab Button implemented  (Feature update Only Registered user        can use.)*     *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        *<< New Revolution Fast pinout Detection tool For all Chinese Phones >>*   *Important Info :* *When you select Boot to 6600L-COM you must set buadrate to 115200*   
Best Regards,
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

